# In Depth ZZ Walkthrough Solves



## Saransh Grover (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Isaac VM (May 14, 2016)

I just saw the video, I picked some tricks which I will put into practice.

When you have six bad edges, you always solve 4+2? Generally speaking, is it more fingertricky than 3 into 1 into 3?


----------



## Saransh Grover (May 19, 2016)

Isaac VM said:


> I just saw the video, I picked some tricks which I will put into practice.
> 
> When you have six bad edges, you always solve 4+2? Generally speaking, is it more fingertricky than 3 into 1 into 3?


I mostly do 4+2 because its more easy to track EO since the last 2 edges rarely need much turns. I'm trying to switch to 3+3 though.


----------



## Isaac VM (May 19, 2016)

I'll take that into account, thanks!


----------



## gyroninja (May 19, 2016)

Isaac VM said:


> I just saw the video, I picked some tricks which I will put into practice.
> 
> When you have six bad edges, you always solve 4+2? Generally speaking, is it more fingertricky than 3 into 1 into 3?


I typically only 4+2 if I have a full face of four then two more somewhere else. Else I do the standard way. I might break this rule though if I have an eo like like U' B R' F R F'


----------



## AlphaSheep (May 20, 2016)

gyroninja said:


> I typically only 4+2 if I have a full face of four then two more somewhere else. Else I do the standard way. I might break this rule though if I have an eo like like U' B R' F R F'



That's just a sledge hammer... I should start using that. I would have used x' U' M' (U D') F for that case.

I also almost always do 3+3 unless there are 4 on a face. It took me while to get into, but once you get used to tracking the one good edge that will turn bad, I think the mental load for 3+3 is lower.


----------



## gyroninja (May 20, 2016)

AlphaSheep said:


> That's just a sledge hammer... I should start using that. I would have used x' U' M' (U D') F for that case.
> 
> I also almost always do 3+3 unless there are 4 on a face. It took me while to get into, but once you get used to tracking the one good edge that will turn bad, I think the mental load for 3+3 is lower.



Yeah was just trying to make a point that it might be worth it of it was a 1 move 4 case into an easy 2 case like sledge.


----------



## AlphaSheep (May 20, 2016)

gyroninja said:


> Yeah was just trying to make a point that it might be worth it of it was a 1 move 4 case into an easy 2 case like sledge.


Yeah, I was just commenting that I don't usually think of using sledge. I do use wide turns like r U' r' alot though, which I guess is the same thing.

Another case where I often do 4+2 is R B F' U F.


----------



## FJT97 (May 20, 2016)

Guys, don't you look at the line in inspection?

Whether i do 4 2 or 3 3 is all about the eoline (and maybe some pairs, which i want to do next).


----------



## Isaac VM (May 20, 2016)

AlphaSheep said:


> I do use wide turns like r U' r' alot though, which I guess is the same thing.


I think wide turns are pretty fingertricky, I do not use them a lot but I think I will. 
It would be nice to see a guide for tips and tricks for EOLine like the advanced cross video of badmephisto.



FJT97 said:


> Guys, don't you look at the line in inspection?
> 
> Whether i do 4 2 or 3 3 is all about the eoline (and maybe some pairs, which i want to do next).



I usually predict one line edge (if it's not to difficult) and track the other during EO.


----------



## ZZQueen (May 21, 2016)

are you really sub15 with ZZ?  because i could do these scrambles more efficient and less complicated and i am about 17 seconds. i think it's good when people do walkthrough solves to get tips, but you shouldn't claim in your description that you show people "how ZZ actually works" because this isn't how ZZ works. you don't consider some basics of the method, so your video won't be helpful for beginners who want to learn ZZ.
you should ask yourself why you solve the EO (because you don't need to do cube rotations) or why you don't solve the cross (because you have much more possibilities in the F2L). in the F2L, the white edges are equal to the other edges, so you should pair them with the corners as you would pair other edges with the corners (i hope you know what i mean^^), this is why ZZ has more possibilities in the F2L than CFOP. if you do EOline and then solve the F2L by putting the white edges down before solving, you get a mix of ZZ and CFOP which is less efficient than both methods themselves.



FJT97 said:


> Guys, don't you look at the line in inspection?
> 
> Whether i do 4 2 or 3 3 is all about the eoline (and maybe some pairs, which i want to do next).



agreed^^


----------



## FJT97 (May 27, 2016)

ZZQueen said:


> are you really sub15 with ZZ?  because i could do these scrambles more efficient and less complicated and i am about 17 seconds. i think it's good when people do walkthrough solves to get tips, but you shouldn't claim in your description that you show people "how ZZ actually works" because this isn't how ZZ works. you don't consider some basics of the method, so your video won't be helpful for beginners who want to learn ZZ.
> you should ask yourself why you solve the EO (because you don't need to do cube rotations) or why you don't solve the cross (because you have much more possibilities in the F2L). in the F2L, the white edges are equal to the other edges, so you should pair them with the corners as you would pair other edges with the corners (i hope you know what i mean^^), this is why ZZ has more possibilities in the F2L than CFOP. if you do EOline and then solve the F2L by putting the white edges down before solving, you get a mix of ZZ and CFOP which is less efficient than both methods themselves.
> 
> 
> ...


If you look at his youtube channel, you can see, that he for example had a crop single pb just a few weeks ago...

I dont wanna be rude @Saransh Grover, but if you do those solves and claim, that you are fairly good with zz, then people who want to learn zz think, that that is how zz works and how its supposed to be done, but thats not the case. I don't wanna get too emotional here, but as zz has not so many sources in the internet, it would be just really bed if newbies or just interested people get mislead by those videos.


----------



## phreaker (May 30, 2016)

FJT97 said:


> If you look at his youtube channel, you can see, that he for example had a crop single pb just a few weeks ago...
> 
> I dont wanna be rude @Saransh Grover, but if you do those solves and claim, that you are fairly good with zz, then people who want to learn zz think, that that is how zz works and how its supposed to be done, but thats not the case. I don't wanna get too emotional here, but as zz has not so many sources in the internet, it would be just really bed if newbies or just interested people get mislead by those videos.



Can you post how to think about ZZ?

Many people post techniques, but not "how" things work in their head. How to think about things.

IE: Color neutrality, EOLine -> F2L and what to look for, ways to look for the EOLine and do a good job on it?

I've been ZZing a bit now, but I know I'm not that great. I'd love to see a good ZZ solver post some "intermediate/advanced" content.


----------



## Petro Leum (May 31, 2016)

phreaker said:


> Can you post how to think about ZZ?
> 
> Many people post techniques, but not "how" things work in their head. How to think about things.
> 
> ...



shameless self promotion:





I hope i did a decent job of explaining my choices here. I think asmallkitten and other good ZZ cubers have also uploaded walkthrough solves and similar explanatory videos

EDIT: If you think i could explain anything better, tell me and i might make more of these on the weekend  these are a year old anyway.


----------



## FJT97 (May 31, 2016)

Petro Leum said:


> shameless self promotion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jep, please make more! That would be great


----------

